# Lemonade Chicken Wings



## Raine (Jun 21, 2005)

LEMONADE CHICKEN WINGS

Makes 8 appetizer servings or 4 main-dish servings.

2 to 3 pounds chicken wings
¼ cup frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
¼ cup soy sauce
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons Dijon-style mustard
½ teaspoon finely minced garlic
½ teaspoon chopped fresh thyme leaves or ¼ teaspoon crumbled dried, optional

To marinate wings: Place wings in large, nonaluminum baking dish or large plastic zipper bag. Combine lemonade concentrate, soy sauce, oil, honey, mustard, garlic and thyme. Reserve ½ cup marinade in refrigerator. Add remaining marinade to wings. Cover dish or seal bag. Turn to coat wings. Refrigerate for 3 to 5 hours, turning wings occasionally. (Note: Do not use marinade in which you place raw meat; throw it away when you're ready to cook.)

To cook in oven: Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place wings on rack of broiler pan. Bake, turning wings and brushing with reserved marinade every 5 or 10 minutes, for 25 to 30 minutes or until wings are golden brown and cooked through. (Note: For crispier wings, broil wings for 10 minutes after baking time, turning and brushing frequently with marinade.)

Or to cook on grill: Prepare medium-hot grill. Place wings on grate. Cover grill. Cook, turning wings and brushing with the reserved marinade every 5 or 10 minutes, for 20 to 25 minutes or until wings are nicely browned and cooked through. (Note: If wings are getting too browned before they are cooked through, move to cooler area of grill and continue cooking.)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

I have some chicken thighs in the freezer.
I can hear them begging to be cooked this way.

Thanks!!!


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 4, 2005)

Lemonade concentrate? Never heard of that. Whered you get it?


----------



## pckouris (Nov 4, 2005)

I printed it out and will try on grill this week end. I love a lemony tasting wing. And criisp!
thks


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

cc2003btw said:
			
		

> Lemonade concentrate? Never heard of that. Whered you get it?


 Hi cc2003btw, chances are that in the UK (as I learnt is the case in Ireland) you *do not* have a frozen juice concentrate section in your super markets. 

In North America juice comes (in addition to the standard way in cartons) in frozen concentrated form, which you bring home and mix with water in a jug and keep in the fridge (a tin of frozen juice concentrate will usually make about 1.5 to 2 litres of juice, which when it has the water added to it tastes virtually identical to the juice you'd get in a carton). 

Here is a link to a page that shows some frozen juices that are made by the company "Welch's":
http://www.welchs.com/products/frozenjuices.html


----------



## htc (Nov 7, 2005)

Pete, did you get a chance to try this yet? I have a batch marinating in the fridge as we speak.  

I changed it up a little bit...I used 1 family sized tray of wings (minus the tip, which is being saved for stock). The wings were cut at the joints, like appetizer style. I poured all of the marinade into the wings. It didn't seem like much, so I mad another batch of marinade for basting tomorrow. Weather permitting, I will cook 1/2 of these on the grill and the other 1/2 in the oven, just for fun.

 I don't know what you are supposed to serve this with, but we'll probably end up with a salad and rice.


----------



## htc (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Raine, I just tried this today. It was pretty good! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## RMS (Nov 8, 2005)

These wings sound delicious.  I'm going to try these soon.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2005)

*well this recipe sounds right up my husbands alley. he adores lemon-y anything. my supermarket has bone in, skin on, thighs on sale right now at the low price of *​*69¢ a pound. I'll go get a couple of pounds, try them out on him and see what he thinks. this sounds like a "must add to" for a holiday get together, kept in a crock pot just for the warming part.*
*thanks for sharing this. I will try it!* 

*Well, at the market just now, I got the chx and the lemonade.  Pink was considerabley on sale, so that's what I got.  Hope it won't matter, shouldn't I don't think.  Putting all in a zipper bag right now.  I'll report back tomorrow after eating it tonight with the rest of our other dinner from the post, "what's for dinner".*


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I'd like to try this recipe using orange juice concentrate instead. Do you think I'll need to add sugar to sweeten it up a little?


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't think so with orange juice. It is pretty sweet already.


----------



## htc (Nov 8, 2005)

Constance, the recipe already has honey, so I think you're good. If anything, you might have to find something to add to give it a little sour tang.


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 8, 2005)

The fact that lemon is more zinged than orange anyway should mean it'l be ok.


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2005)

OK...I'm going to give this a try. I kind of like things on the sweet side anyway. What do you think about adding a few crushed red pepper flakes? Or a bit of hot sauce?


----------



## Dina (Nov 8, 2005)

This sounds tasty!  I'm all for lemony chicken anytime.  Thanks for posting.

Dina


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> OK...I'm going to give this a try. I kind of like things on the sweet side anyway. What do you think about adding a few crushed red pepper flakes? Or a bit of hot sauce?


 
Constance, I thought of doing the same thing, but for once, I would really enjoy making a recipe exactly as it states  at least the first time .  That is my weakness, adding to an already proven winner.   I didn't add a thing to my marinade.  The only thing I did do, was I doubled it.  I had mucho chicken that I bought this morning and thought half I could always freeze for later use, which I've done.  The other half, is in a zipper bag in the frig getting ready to get blasted on the grill tonight.  

Here's what I want to say about the marinade as I tasted it before tossing the chicken in the bag:  it is wonderful all alone and all I can say is, there isn't a way this wouldn't do justice to such a versatile favorite meat, that being chicken.  XX < those are fingers crossed


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

Constance's post about using orange juice made me think...What if someone tried this will lime-aid concentrate? I think I'd leave out the thyme and mustard in that case and perhaps add some sweet chilli (Thai style) sauce instead of the mustard.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 9, 2005)

*2 thumbs up, 1 down*

Had this last night. I loved it. I'll enjoy it next time again when I take it out of the freezer and do the other half. I will say that if I'd have not known that it contained lemon of any sort, I'd have not detected lemon. I point blank asked my husband if he tasted the lemon in there, and he said, "No, all I can taste is the barbeque sauce." I told him there wasn't any barbeque sauce on there. So, as good as the dish was, I would add some zest and pure lemon juice to the marinade.  Also, the idea of doubling the recipe was good but, I didn't need to double the oil.  < I'd forgotten that chicken has enough in the skin.  Oh well.  Still,
very tender though, very gooey, which we both loved, our fingers were coated


----------



## pckouris (Nov 17, 2005)

I tried the recipe and I browned the wings too much. The flavor was all lost and cooked out of them. (My fault for too hot a fire and not having a cool place for them.)
My buddy said (as we watched a football game) that they were just fine and took some home with him.
Me, I didn't taste the lemon at all. I think that if you marrinate them you do not have to baste them as they cook, I think that is where my problem came into play.
Next time, (on the grill), l I am going to try just plain wings, placed in a basket for easier turning, and cook them over wood of some kind, (whatever BBQ wood is available around here). That is the way they do it at a Brazillian restaurant in Miami, near Aventura. I went back in the kitchen to see. They add the spices after they are done and the hot wings just soak them up. That is when I am going to add (sprinkle) whatever and the lemon juice. 
I think it was the honey that did me in. You have to be very careful with honey on anything on the grill.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2005)

*I'm sufferin with a bad back so wanted dinner tonight to be easy. Remembering I still had the other half of the wings in the freezer, I took them out, made a pilaf, mixed vegs, sliced some back yard tomatoes, buttered bread and had a terrific dinner. This time, the flavor was the same, didn't baste, no need to, and cooked them at a lower temp. As the person before my post stated, we still didn't taste the lemon flavor.*
*I will add my thoughts too, that I like the idea of limeade, but, wonder about the strength of lime. I have marinated chicken in lime and lemon (fresh) before trying to emulate El Pollo Loco, and it's been wayyyyy too over powering. The lime took over big time. Just my fyi.*


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 21, 2005)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> *I will add my thoughts too, that I like the idea of limeade, but, wonder about the strength of lime. I have marinated chicken in lime and lemon (fresh) before trying to emulate El Pollo Loco, and it's been wayyyyy too over powering. The lime took over big time. Just my fyi.*


I'm sorry to hear that you back is unwell {{{get well hugs}}}....Perhaps if you cut down the amount of fresh juice and used a combo of zest and juice it would reduce the pungency  of the lime


----------



## Raine (Nov 28, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Hi Raine, I just tried this today. It was pretty good! Thanks for the recipe!


 
Glad you liked them!


----------

